# is shift useful in the TS-E 90mm ??



## sulla (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi all!

A question to all the users of the TS-E 90 lens: Is the shift function useful in this lens?
According to calculations, a full shift on this lens only corrects for some 7° of converging lines. Is that important or even noticeable?
(Obviously shift is important for the wide-angle TS-E-s, as shift corrects for ~38° on the 17mm)

Thanx,
Sulla


----------



## Cannon Man (Sep 2, 2013)

I have been thinking about this too.

But i am sure it is really really useful. I take a lot of cityscape photos with my 85mm 1.2 II and if it had a shift function it would make a really big difference for a lot of photos.. It is the subtle things that count.

I have the TS-E24mm 3.5 II and the (hopefully soon) upcoming TS-E45mm 2.8 II is what my wet dreams are made of!!
But i will also get the 90mm II when it comes because i have concluded that it makes a big difference in my work. Not only it is gonna shift but it will be sharp as a razor.


----------



## kirispupis (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes, it is still useful. I use mine for distance architecture - usually waterfront properties or skylines - and in that use I always use shift. When I use it for flowers or products, then I rarely use shift.


----------



## sulla (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanx!
I plan to use it primarily for product / macro photography to control DOF, for when I do architecture I usually correct for perspective - gosh, dare I say? - in software! 

I was just trying to figure out wether the upcoming feature of independent T/S axis in a yet-to-be released mark II of this lens is worth a wait, especially as the IQ of the current TS-E 90 mark I is hardly improveable.

So, I incline to buying the mark I now and just forget the independent T/S axes.

Perhaps the 45 is the lens that really needs both T+S the most. I really do not see the necessity of tilt in the 17mm or 24mm TS-Es as these lenses will be used pretty much always at the hyperfocal distance, where controlling the DOF is impossible anyway.

Thanx, finally for those helpful answers.


----------



## surapon (Sep 2, 2013)

sulla said:


> Hi all!
> 
> A question to all the users of the TS-E 90 lens: Is the shift function useful in this lens?
> According to calculations, a full shift on this lens only corrects for some 7° of converging lines. Is that important or even noticeable?
> ...


'

Dear Sulla.
I just get Canon TS-e 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II 3 months ago and Enjoy Shift Function in Architectural Photography of Tall Building= Perspective control = A++.
And I use straight 24 MM wide Angle ( with out T & S ) for my best Wide angle Scenery Shot with Best Corner to corner Sharpest , best of of My L Lenses, And Contrast in Color are Super Beautiful.
Yes, The Shift Functions are great to take 3 Photos at same location , on tripods ( at F = 8.0)---Start from Left Shift , Mid way and Right end Shift--And Use 3 photos in Photoshop / Photomerge, And Get the best Super Wide angle = 2.5 to 3 time of MP , for print 36 " X 60 " photo = Super Sharp in details from corner to corner.
Yes, I still in the Learning Period to use the Tilt Function of this Great Lens.
The Attached are the Photos of Hand Held Shooting of Shift Function Usage. ( The Traffic Police hate us to use the Big Tripods on the Public Side Walk or on the Street of Downtown area---for Safety Purpose of the public).
Enjoy your new great TS-E 90 mm.
Surapon
Yes, All TS-e Lenses must use Manual Focus----I just set my Canon 5D MK II at 1 center Spot Focus and Set up The Beeping Sound---I just point the center one spot focus at the edge of buildind ( High Contrast area )and turn the focus ring untill the camera Beeping sound and the bright Green Square at the center light up= the Correct Focus for this Photos, And I just move the Camera for the best Composition.

http://www.dpreview.com/lensreviews/canon_24_3p5_tse_c10/5


----------



## sulla (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Surapon!

Really nice images!
I did not doubt the usefulnes of *shift* for a wide angle lens. Shift is surely great for the TS-E 17 and 24mm lenses, for perspective correction as well as for panoramas. However, I expect that *tilt *will be much less effective - or even completely ineffectiv - in most photos taken with the wide-angle TS-E, as most of the time everything will be sharp anyway.

However, with the TS-E 90 I believe you will be in a totally different situation: *Tilt *is obviously critical for the tele-TS-E whereas *shift *probably is much less relevant, neither for perspective, even less so for panorama.

I still would like to see comparison photos with a TS-E 90mm of the same object with full shift into opposite directions, just to be able to see how effective shift is.

kirispupis, do you have such photos, by chance?
If not, I just might borrow one for an hour or so and do the comparisons myself...

Thanx,
Sulla


----------



## The Mad Kiwi (Sep 5, 2013)

The long TS-E are great for product photography.


----------



## Cannon Man (Sep 5, 2013)

I would not say that the tilt is ineffective on wide angle TS-E lenses =)

That's a strongpoint on a TS-E wide angles.. even at 3.5 you can create 10 times more bokeh than with a 1.2 aperture lens.. Because it is not dependant of the distance to the subject because the focal plane is tilted..
What i mean is that i can focus somewhere a mile away and i will have bokeh where ever i want it and as much as i want it.
Or i can focus on a bug on the ground and have an airplane in focus and have strong bokeh still..


----------



## Cannon Man (Sep 5, 2013)

The previous one and these two are al with the TSE24MMII

I don't usually go all the way with the shift knob. Just as much as i need.


----------



## tron (Sep 5, 2013)

surapon said:


> I just set my Canon 4D MK II at 1 center Spot Focus


This must be an interesting camera ;D


----------



## surapon (Sep 5, 2013)

tron said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > I just set my Canon 4D MK II at 1 center Spot Focus
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Tron.
Sorry , That is my mistake , I should type 5D MK II-----And At that Time , My brain thinking about 45 MP Future 3D, I say NO--I do not need 45 MP DSLR yet, and I just type 4D MK II ----Ha, Ha, Ha
Surapon


----------

